# Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen



## linolium (20. August 2012)

*Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Hallöchen

Ich habe das Problem, dass mein Rechner, eigentlich ein ziemlicher Hitzkopf, seine Abluft nach hinten abgibt. Da mein PC unter meinem Schreibtisch steht bedeutet das recht schnell für mich eine Beinsauna und ein Gehäuse, das ca. 45 grad heiß ist und das ist nicht so toll. 

Deshalb meine Frage, was ich beachten muss, wenn ich den Luftstrom nach vorne raus umdrehen möchte. 
Muss ich da nur die Lüfter ausbauen und umdrehen oder soll man das anders machen??

Danke


----------



## Stryke7 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

theoretisch geht das wohl so, ist aber alles andere als empfehlenswert:

-deine festplatten werden nicht mehr besonders gut gekühlt, wenn sie die warme luft von cpu und gpu abbekommen.

-die meisten grafikkarten pusten nach hinten raus, wie ist das bei dir?

-die luft kann vorne ja nur unten raus, das ist dank thermodynamik etwas schwieriger und wird nicht gut funktionieren, du wirst vermutlich bei den laufwerken einen hitzestau bekommen.


wie siehts denn mit einem umstellen des pcs aus?


----------



## linolium (20. August 2012)

Das hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht. 
Graka pustet nach hinten
Usw. 
Aber umstellen ist nicht möglich. 
Ideen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Dreh doch einfach deinen Rechner um. 
Ansonsten hilft da nur Undervolten.


----------



## linolium (20. August 2012)

Undervolten kommt nicht in frage, da ich fast ständig am Rändern von vids bin und Leistung brauche. 
Und umdrehen? Jetzt mal ehrlich!


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Naja, wenn du den nicht umstellen kannst. Was bleibt da noch übrig ausser den Rechner zu drehen?
Hast du schon mal drüber nachgedacht deine Hardware invertiert zu verbauen? Mit entsprechendem Gehäuse natürlich.


----------



## linolium (20. August 2012)

Ich hatte ja eigentlich gehofft, einfach nur die lüfter umdrehen zu müssen. Kann ich mir das abschminken??


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Das stellst du dir zu einfach vor. Ein Normales Gehäuse ist für den vorne rein hinten raus Prinzip vorgesehen. Es gibt aber Spezielle Gehäuse die nach dem hinten rein und vorne raus Prinzip gebaut wurden.
Lian Li PC-100B schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland
http://geizhals.at/de/675656


----------



## Adi1 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Welches Case verwendest Du denn?


----------



## Research (20. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Schick uns mal Bilder. Eventuell geht das auch mit modden.


----------



## linolium (20. August 2012)

Ich nutze ein cooler Master silenzio 550.

Mal ne Draufsicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Ganz schön eng. 
Da wirds schwierig zu Modden. Wie siehts denn aus wenn man das Gehäuse auf die Front legt? Wär das ne Option?
€dit: Ich seh grad, das auf die Front gelegte Gehäuse bringt ja auch nix.


----------



## Adi1 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Wenn Du die Lüfter einfach drehst, werden die Temps von Graka und Festplatte auf jeden Fall steigen.
Ich würde darauf verzichten.


----------



## Cuddleman (20. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Laß einfach deinen PC dort stehen und versuche doch einfach den Raum unter dem Schreibtisch zu teilen, damit die warme ausströmende PC-Luft gar nicht erst im Beinbereich des Schreibtisch's hin kommt.
Eine einfache Hartfaserplatte mit den dafür notwendigen Abmessungen, bekommt man dort passend zurecht geschnitten.
Einzig die für eventuell vorzusehende Kabelherausführungen in den Beinbereich, müßtest du selber herausschneiden.
Das ganze kostet normal nicht mal 30€.
Ohne Kosten gehts meist auch, in dem man den Schreibtisch einfach 10cm von der Wand wegzieht, das eben dieser Warmluftanteil, durch das vom Grunde her selbstständige aufsteigen, sich nicht mehr da unten stauen kann. 
In Kombination des vorangegangenen Vorschlags, erzielt man eine recht gute Konvektion!

Das dein PC ein Hitzkopf ist, sollte aber nicht vom Wärmestau unter dem Schreibtisch allein her rühren, außer der ist so gewaltig, das auf kürzesten Weg diese warme, kaum abgekühlte Luft, gleich wieder durch die Front- und eventuelle Seitenlüfter wieder eingezogen wird.
Bei wirklich gewaltiger Wärmestauung dort unten, werden sich dann auch sicherlich alle in diesen Bereich befindlichen PC-Gehäusewände ordentlich aufheizen.
Sollten sich nach Realisierung dieser Vorschläge, für den PC keine nennenswerten kühleren Resultate abzeichnen, dann solltest du wirklich dein gesamtes PC-Kühlkonzept überarbeiten!
Für den Beinbereich wird's auf jeden Fall, eine deutlich kühlere Umgebung bewirken.

Ergänzend, wird dein PC durch diese wahnsinns Enge darin, ganz sicher grundsätzliche Probleme haben, ordentlich Kühl zu werden.
Wenn es geht, nimm den HDD-Käfigteil über der montierten HDD weg.
Unter dem CD/DVD-Laufwerk nimm die Laufwerkblechsblenden heraus und nimm dann auch alle sich in den unbelegten Schächten eingelagerten Kabel heraus (diese seitlich zu den Gehäusewänden verlegen, wenn die Kabellängen es erlauben).
Den originalen Frontlüfter würde ich erstmal drinn lassen und mindestens einen Rückwandlüfter verwenden der deutlich über der maximalen Förderleistung des Macho-Lüfters liegt.
Ein Förderleistung um 30-50m3/h größer des CPU-Kühlers, ist unbedingt nötig, eher mehr, da die Grafikkarte auch eine starke Hitzeentwicklung unter Last hat, die ja auch aus dem mit Auslaßöffnungen bescheiden ausgestatteten Gehäuse, muß.

Welchen Lüfter verwendest du auf dem Macho?


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Ich hätte ja gern mal gewusst wie die Temperaturen sind, vor allem die Umgebungstemperatur.
@ TE: Könntest du mal nen Screenshot mit AIDA64 machen?


----------



## Stryke7 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

tja, also so wie das aussieht, lässt sich da nicht viel modifizieren.


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Der Meinung bin ich auch. Für mich schreits nach nem neuen Gehäuse.http://geizhals.at/de/675656
http://geizhals.at/de/715717


----------



## Research (20. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Da hätte ich wenig Hoffnung etwas zu machen. Luftstrom und Modding technisch.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

das lian li ist interessant. man sieht ihm auch deutlich an, dass es andersrum kühlt finde ich, die front sieht aus wie das heck nur mit anderen anschlüssen+laufwerken.

bei seinem jetzigen silent-gehäuse ist ja praktisch alles zu. da müsste man schon massiv den dremel schwingen, und das würde ich so einem gehäuse nicht antun wollen.  

und nach vorne blasend wird garantiert lauter.


----------



## McClaine (20. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

würde auch eher zu einem anderen Gehäuse tendieren, mein Silverstone Raven (http://media.bestofmicro.com/Silverstone-Raven,P-G-206980-13.jpg) zB - da baut man das Mainboard um 90° gedreht ein, Graka bläst nach oben raus, Cpu auch, unten drinne blasen 2 große 100 oder 120mm die kühle Luft nach oben und durch die PCIe Slots und den Luftöffnungen hinnaus - kein Hitzestau mehr 

Hab eh Wakü aber die HDD usw werden trotzdem von den beiden unteren Lüftern komplett gekühlt, das Netzteil hat nen seperaten Raum unten drunter


----------



## Stryke7 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

wärmetechnisch genial    muss aber zum raum passen, wenn die kabelbündel oben drauf sind 


dein gehäuse könntest du aber versuchen zu modifizieren, wenn du 5,25" laufwerkschächte leerst, die klappe vorne abnimmst, und dann sollte vorne ein 140er oder 170er lüfter reinpassen. der säße dann ja oben, und hätte keine weiteren hindernisse im strom. allerdings würde das auch ein paar umbauten erfordern ...


----------



## Research (20. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Mal bitte Bilder von der Lokation des PCs. Vielleicht scheitert es daran.


----------



## Cuddleman (20. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*



McClaine schrieb:


> würde auch eher zu einem anderen Gehäuse tendieren, mein Silverstone Raven (http://media.bestofmicro.com/Silverstone-Raven,P-G-206980-13.jpg) zB - da baut man das Mainboard um 90° gedreht ein, Graka bläst nach oben raus, Cpu auch, unten drinne blasen 2 große 100 oder 120mm die kühle Luft nach oben und durch die PCIe Slots und den Luftöffnungen hinnaus - kein Hitzestau mehr
> 
> Hab eh Wakü aber die HDD usw werden trotzdem von den beiden unteren Lüftern komplett gekühlt, das Netzteil hat nen seperaten Raum unten drunter


 
Auch wenn das "Raven" die warme Luft nach oben heraus bläst, bleibt sie immernoch unter dem Schreibtisch.

Der Geldbeutel wird sicherlich limitierend für eine Neuanschaffung sein, zumal das Raven nicht bloß 3,50€ kostet.

Einen sauberen Deckelausschnitt, kann man auch an dem Gehäuse relisieren, sofern die handwerklichen Fähigkeiten vorhanden sind, genauso wie brauchbares Werkzeug.

Ich würde deshalb erstmal meine vorgeschlagenen Alternativen in Erwägung ziehen,.

Eine Neuanschaffung ist trotz allem, nicht die schlechteste Lösung.


----------



## target2804 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

also wenn du die festplatten vorne ganz unten drin hast, sollte das eigentlich schon gehen. warme luft steigt nach oben, die kann dann auch dort wunderbar "entsorgt" werden. wenn du die fans und den cpu kühler umdrehst, bekommste die kalte luft von hinten rein (hört sich sau dumm an^^) und wird oben nachdem sie den cpu kühler passiert hat, rausgeblasen. der vordere untere lüfter ist dann aber eher sinnlos, da die warme luft eh nach oben steigt. von daher sollte den platten da nichts passieren. würde es einfach probieren und die temps beachten.#

was du aber tun kannst, HA (nice idee grade):
der untere vordere lüfter soll doch einfach trotzdem reinsaugen. und auf den boden des gehäuses montierst du nen fan, der nur dafür da ist, die luft nach oben zu pusten. am besten so, dass sie wenn du das ganze vom realen vorne siehst, vorm cpu kühler hochströmt und dann direkt wieder rausgesaugt wird.

so hast du im prinzip einen geschlossenen oberen luftstrom (hinten kalt rein, vorne warm raus)
und einen unteren luftstrom, der am ende in den oberen mündet (vorne kalt rein, nach oben blasen, hinten raus). aber wie gesagt so, dass diese luft nicht auf den cpu kühler fließt, sondern vorne dran hochgeht.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*



target2804 schrieb:


> was du aber tun kannst, HA (nice idee grade):
> der untere vordere lüfter soll doch einfach trotzdem reinsaugen. und auf den boden des gehäuses montierst du nen fan, der nur dafür da ist, die luft nach oben zu pusten. am besten so, dass sie wenn du das ganze vom realen vorne siehst, vorm cpu kühler hochströmt und dann direkt wieder rausgesaugt wird.
> 
> so hast du im prinzip einen geschlossenen oberen luftstrom (hinten kalt rein, vorne warm raus)
> und einen unteren luftstrom, der am ende in den oberen mündet (vorne kalt rein, nach oben blasen, hinten raus). aber wie gesagt so, dass diese luft nicht auf den cpu kühler fließt, sondern vorne dran hochgeht.




in dem falle würde ich an seiner stelle aber die laufwerke oben halt weglassen, aber vor allem sollte er aus pappe oder sonstwas eine horizontale trennung vorne einsetzen.  sonst wird das mit den gegenläufigen strömen übereinander nicht gehen. und dann am ende die wand enden lassen, und genau dort den lüfter nach oben reinbasteln ....   etwas experimentell, könnte aber genial werden. die einzige frage ist, ob da nicht die grafikkarte im weg ist?


----------



## Cuddleman (21. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Ihr vergeßt bei dem Gedankenspiel, die individuelle Drehzahlregelung des CPU-Kühlers durch das Mainboard, wie das auch zutrifft für alle anderen vom Mainboard gesteuerte Lüfter, inklusive der Grafikkarte.

Es funktioniert, in einem recht schmal abgesteckten Rahmen, wenn alle Lüfter mit gleichbleibender, also nicht mit individuell separat selbsttätig geregelter Drehzahl laufen und alle Temperaturen bis auf 3-5°C gleich bleiben, welche von allen einzelnen Komponenten erzeugt werden. Dabei ist die Raumtemperatur als veränderliches Kühlmedium noch nicht mal mit einbezogen.

Triftet ein Faktor in den geregelten Bereich eines Anderen hinein, entsteht der Effekt wie es bei "Hydroweichen" von statten geht.

Nur hat es dann, bei nicht genauer Auslegungsbrechnung, hauptsächlich einen deutlichen Temperaturnachteil für Kühlungszwecke.

Eine vorallem mit dem Gehäuse, auf mehr absaugend ausgerichtete Kühllösung unter Vollast, ist hier die beste Lösung, in Verbindung mit Platzschaffung für ungehinderte Kühllufteinströmung!

Grundsätzlich muß dazu, das gesamte Kühlsystem im Verhalten unter unterschiedlichen Lastszenarien, meßtechnisch ausgewertet und entsprechend auf ein Optimum einjustiert werden.

Außer man greift auf kongrete Erfahrungswerte zurück.

Ohne entsprechend angebrachte externe Sensoren an kritischen Temperaturzonen im PC, bleibt nur die kostenfreie Verwendung diverser Auslesetool's für erfaßbare Temperaturen einzelner PC-Komponenten.

Dafür bietet sich die Kombination verschiedener Tool's an, um einen recht guten Überblick auf das Regelverhalten des PC und die daraus sich ergebende Erwärmung der Komponenten.

z.B. damit: siehe Anhang 

Trotz aller Anstrengungen zur PC-Kühlung, bleibt immernoch das Problem der Aufheizung im Schreibtischbeinbereich deutlich zu minimieren.


----------



## Research (21. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Mit einem Lufttunnel und Lüftern aus dem Deckel nach vorne befördern?


----------



## Raketenjoint (21. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Es wird Zeit für ein Mega-Fanduct. 
Wenn du etwas basteln willst, würde so etwas reichen. Aber eine neues Gehäuse wird wahrscheinlich einfacher.


----------



## Research (21. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Nur das NT und die Grafikkarte, sofern letztere Direct Exhaust ist, machen mir sorgen.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (21. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Ich halte hinten-oben rein, vorne-unten raus für nicht sinnvoll.
Schreibtisch von der Wand weg, dass die warme Luft hinten raus kann, oder den Rechner gleich unter der Tischplatte hervorholen.

Ansonsten gibt's hier noch ein wenig Material:
LINK


----------



## NCphalon (21. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Glaub ihr überschätzt ziemlich heftig die Konvektion^^

Ne Weihnachtspyramide benötigt je nach Größe bis zu mehrere hundert Watt an Kerzenleistung (ca. 30-40W pro Flamme) und dreht sich dann gerade so, folglich müsste schon ein normaler 120mm Lüfter locker gegen die Konvektion in einem Computergehäuse blasen können, zwei entsprechend noch besser. Möglicherweise steigen die Temperaturen trotzdem, da der Luftstrom etwas ungünstiger verläuft (Luft fängt sich in den 5,25"-Schächten) und die Festplatten bekommen warme Luft ab, aber ich glaube net, dass die Kühlung komplett zusammenbricht. Einen Versuch wär es wert (also alle Lüfter die man umdrehen kann umzudrehen). Die CPU Temperatur zumindest wird deutlich sinken, da die Luft ja direkt von draußen kommt.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (21. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Eine Weihnachtspyramide ist kein geschlossenes System - vgl. Kamin !

Wie schon geschrieben - ich halte es für nicht sinnvoll. Möglich ist vieles, die optimale Kühlung ist von Situation zu Situation unterschiedlich.

Das Kernproblem des Startpostst war _afair_ der Hitzestau unter dem Schreibtisch und ich behaupte, dass die einfachste Lösung das Verschieben des Schreibtisches oder des Rechners und nicht das Umdrehen des Kühlkonzeptes ist. 
Im Falle des Umdrehens:
Die Abluft von Netzteil und Grafikkarte (falls DHE) bleibt hier trotzdem unter dem Schreibtisch oder wird, noch ungünstiger, durch den Hecklüfter angesaugt und nochmal durch den PC gejagt.


----------



## Research (21. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Deswegen müsste man einen großen Lufttunnel bauen. Dieser sollten wie ein Bumerang geformt sein und mit ca 3 Lüftern versehen sein.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

also die 5,25" schächte würde ich nicht nur leeren, ich würde bei bedarf die halterungen entfernen ...   und die festplatten kann man ja nach unten setzen.  mit einem guten system aus windtunnel und lüfterverteilung könnte das gehen, aber das einfachste wäre tatsächlich, mal über einen anderen platz für pc und/oder schreibtisch nachzudenken ...  

obwohl mich die bastellösung sehr itneressieren würde


----------



## Cuddleman (22. August 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

In den meisten Punkten haben sich nun endlich die offerierten Gedanken angenähert, somit kann _*linolium*_ sein Kühlkonzept entsprechend mit geringsten Aufwand einrichten, bzw. den PC-Aufstellungsort anpassen/verändern!


----------



## Raketenjoint (1. September 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Also bei einem Kumpel reichen 6cm Abstand zur hinteren Wand locker. Da wird die Zimmertemperatur eher das Problem ...


----------



## maxichec (2. September 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Hi.

Das Problem habe ich auch...
Mein PC steht in so ein PC Tisch da ist nur oben 2cm und an den Seiten je 3cm Luft.
In Sommer laufen Lüfter in ca. 80% was sehr störend ist... und das bei mir als Silent fan! 

Das Problem ist ja.... egal wie man Gehäuse dreht PC steht immer nur eine offen Seite zu Verfügung somit kommt es zu Hitzestau....
Hab schon überlegt ob ich in Tischplatte oben 2~3 Austrittslöcher mit einem Forstnerbohrer mache und es mit verziere...

Mfg


----------



## target2804 (3. September 2012)

Eine gute Lösung wäre evt auch erstmal zu versuchen einen Unterdruck im Gehäuse zu erhalten, was sich auch positiv
Auf femperaturentwicklung auswirkt. Also die lüfter vorne die einsaugen mal langsamer
Drehen lassen als
Die hinten.


----------



## maxichec (3. September 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*



target2804 schrieb:


> Eine gute Lösung wäre evt auch erstmal zu  versuchen einen Unterdruck im Gehäuse zu erhalten, was sich auch positiv
> Auf femperaturentwicklung auswirkt. Also die lüfter vorne die einsaugen mal langsamer
> Drehen lassen als
> Die hinten.



Und was soll es bringen??
Bzw. bei mir ist es überwiegen so...
Ich darf fast jeden Tag das Meshgitter -Vorne von Staub abputzen... (wie ein Staubsauger!)

Mfg


----------



## target2804 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*



maxichec schrieb:


> Und was soll es bringen??
> Bzw. bei mir ist es überwiegen so...
> Ich darf fast jeden Tag das Meshgitter -Vorne von Staub abputzen... (wie ein Staubsauger!)
> 
> Mfg


 

hättest mal richtig lesen sollen, denn die antwort auf deine Frage zitierst du ja eigentlich gerade selbst. wenn du da jeden tag das gitter abputzen darfst, kann man davon ausgehen, dass es bei dir sehr dreckig ist. mein pc steht in einem raum mit teppichboden, in dem sogar 4 chinchillas sind, die konstant haare verlieren und mein gitter vorne ist auch nicht verstaubt. zumindest nicht so, dass ich es täglich reinigen müsste. außerdem gibt es ja auch staubfilter.
wie ich schon erwähnt habe, wirkt sich ein leichter unterdruck positiv auf die temperaturentwicklung aus. d.h. es wird evt nicht ganz so warm. außerdem gibt es dann weniger luftverwirblungen.


----------



## maxichec (7. September 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*



maxichec schrieb:


> Und was soll es bringen??
> Bzw. bei mir ist es überwiegen so...
> Ich darf fast jeden Tag das Meshgitter -Vorne von Staub abputzen... (wie ein Staubsauger!)
> 
> Mfg



Verstehe ich jetzt... ist es jetzt Gut??
PC lauft Trotzdem immer im schwitzen!
Habe mir etwas mühe gemacht!  siehe Bild von Tisch Unterbringung  >
Directupload.net - m23d6479.jpg

Mfg


----------



## Cilitbeng (8. September 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Puh...ich kenne das Problem. Mein PC steht auch unter dem Schreibtisch. Aber ich habe ca. 15cm Platz zwischen Gehäuse und Schreibtischplatte. Ich musste mir auch ein neues Gehäuse zu legen, da mein altes doch ziemlich eng war, und oben keine Lüfter hatte. Mein Phenom hat in der Kombi mit der GTX 570 zu viel Abwärme gegeben. Hatte immer 40° - 50° im Idle bei Volllast bis zu 65° (CPU). 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn....kannst du oben am Gehäuse Lüfter installieren? Diese sollten raus pusten. Dann geht die Abwärme der CPU und GPU direkt raus. Denn Luftstrom umdrehen, sprich hinten rein, vorne raus.....ist kontraproduktiv. Grafikarten pusten die Luft immer hinten raus. Und deine Festplatten (egal ob HDD oder SSD) werden sich nicht freuen über zu viel Abwärme von CPU, GPU, RAM, MCP und Motherboard. Lass das lieber....

Mit meinem neuem Gehäuse (Phantom / NZXT) habe ich super Temp. auch unter dem Schreibtisch. Im Idle kühlt mein CPU Kühler(Alpenföhn "Himalaya") jetzt sogar passiv. Nur weil oben zwei Lüfter die Abwärme raus pusten (trotz Schreibtisch). Ach....und das liebe Netzteil sollte links unten installiert werden, wenn möglich. Und lass die Lüfter hinten und oben (beide raus pusten) mehr arbeiten als vorne (rein pusten).

Klingt komisch, is aber so....


----------



## maxichec (8. September 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Hi.

Ok, Danke für den Tipp! (Hinten mehr wie Vorne)
Ich habe mich schon nach neuen Gehäuse umgeschaut....
Leider ist das "Untertisch" platzt Größe begrenzt 
Es soll ja um das Gehäuse paar cm. Abstand vorhanden sein.
Und mit meinem Cooltek K3  was nicht gerade so groß ist...
Habe ich rundum nur 3cm Abstand und es ragt vorne sogar um 3cm raus...  
Deswegen habe ich meine zweifel das Lüfter oben viel bewirken würde wen es nahe zu verschlossen wird...    

Lg
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Cooltek/K3_Evolution_-_Midi_Tower/256428/?


----------



## Cilitbeng (8. September 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Wenn die Lüfter oben kaum Platz zum atmen haben, macht das natürlich keinen Sinn. Kannst du denn Tower nich auf den Tisch stellen, oder daneben. Ich habe einen alten Tisch aus dem 19. Jahundert. Der ist etwas höher als die Tische die man bei schwedischen Möbelhäusern bekommt. 
Wie hast du eigentlich die Kabel verlegt? Hinter dem Motherboard? Oder im Raum wo CPU usw. ist?


----------



## maxichec (8. September 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*



Cilitbeng schrieb:


> Wenn die Lüfter oben kaum Platz zum atmen haben, macht das natürlich keinen Sinn. Kannst du denn Tower nich auf den Tisch stellen, oder daneben. Ich habe einen alten Tisch aus dem 19. Jahundert. Der ist etwas höher als die Tische die man bei schwedischen Möbelhäusern bekommt.
> Wie hast du eigentlich die Kabel verlegt? Hinter dem Motherboard? Oder im Raum wo CPU usw. ist?


 

Die Kabeln sind sauber, entlang des Mobo verlegt.... sind ja auch nicht so viele! (kaum Sichtbar)
Ist etwas schlecht wen man in Wohnzimmer PC auf dem Tisch stellt


----------



## NCphalon (9. September 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Vielleicht solltest du wirklich mal den Tisch überdenken... für Office/Familienrechner die nur zum Surfen und für alte Spiele gebraucht werden geht so en Schreibtischfach in Ordung  aber Rechner mit Leistung benötigen nunmal mehr Luft.


----------



## Cilitbeng (9. September 2012)

*AW: Luftstrom im Gehäuse umdrehen*

Oder mache es wie ein Freund von mir. Der hat seinen PC in den Schreibtisch eingebaut. Motherboard und alle anderen Komponenten unter der Tischplatte festgemacht. Vorne am Schreibtisch war der Brenner installiert. Den PC sieht man gar nicht. Und Kühlungsprobleme hat er auch  nicht. Wie auch ohne Gehäuse....  

http://img.tomshardware.com/de/2005/03/17/cebit_2005_media_players_und_wohnzimmer_pcs/powerdesk1.jpg

so in etwa sieht der Schreibtisch bei ihm aus.....


----------

